# Window tinting Lanarkshire



## Smiggy (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for recomendations in Lanarkshire (Larkhall, Hamilton) area.

Wife has a B-Class and with a new arrival looking to get the rear windows done. As I work in Edinburgh through the week, looking on someone reliable and trustworthy who knows their stuff as wife will most likely be taking car to them herself and I'm not wanting her getting all flustered having to deal with it.

Just looking for some sun protection mainly, got the blinds in just now but my other wee one has a habit of pulling them down "by mistake"

Cheers


----------



## Smiggy (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry meant to add, if this is in wrong area can a mod move it. Not fully familiar with the site yet


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Mark at Hamilton Auto Tint. 01698 829111

Used him on my last 2 cars, and on my parents cars and work has always been top notch.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Try Diamond Tints - http://www.diamondtints.com/

Used by a lot of the Glasgow dealerships.

Quality/workmanship second to none :thumb:


----------

